# Tahoe Grand Residence versus Timber Lodge?



## aklausing (Dec 17, 2019)

I have a three bedroom reserved at Grand Residence 2 in South Lake Tahoe August 28-September 4. Our sons and their wives are joining my wife and I. Timber Lodge is available at the same time  and not sure if I should switch Timber Lodge. Has anyone reserved a three bedroom at either resort and can provide pros and cons on rooms and resorts?


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Dec 18, 2019)

IIRC, at the Grand Residence, exchangers have to pay a hefty daily parking fee.  At the Timberlodge, exchangers don't have to pay a daily fee. 

The GR is a nice place as is the TL.  Next door to each other.  

I have read that at the GR that there are no two rooms the same.  So, reports from one person from a 3 BR may differ from someone else's reports.

Check to confirm that you have an in-room washer and dryer.  I know that they have them in the TL, but I'm not positive about the GR.  Perhaps in the larger units they have them.


----------



## sjsharkie (Dec 18, 2019)

I've stayed at both.

I agree with the above.  Biggest difference is the car parking fee.  I ended up parking at Harrahs that week since I have elite status and receive free parking.

IIRC, there is no washer/dryer in room at Grand Residence.  You have access to the shared laundry room and it wasn't busy when I was there.  With TL the washer dryer is in unit.

My 2BR/3BA unit at Grand Residence was huge but not a lockout.  Rooms are different sizes and layouts so YMMV.  I also found GR to be much quieter in the hallways ... Timber Lodge can be a zoo because you have the added traffic of the gondola adjacent to the property; with GR you have a buffer of the TL in between.  GR is closer to Raleys if that matters.

Whether you stay at either property, you can go to either set of activities at each property.  We took advantage of both properties.

Hope this helps.

Ryan



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nonnie Capurro (Dec 18, 2019)

aklausing said:


> I have a three bedroom reserved at Grand Residence 2 in South Lake Tahoe August 28-September 4. Our sons and their wives are joining my wife and I. Timber Lodge is available at the same time  and not sure if I should switch Timber Lodge. Has anyone reserved a three bedroom at either resort and can provide pros and cons on rooms and resorts?


They're both very nice!  We're owners so we didn't pay a parking fee. We personally like Timberlodge the best because it's a little more casual but we enjoyed staying at both properties.   Have fun!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tahoe (Dec 18, 2019)

Timber Lodge has a bigger pool and more hot tubs (I think.)  Timberlodge has a kids club/teen rooms, I don't recall seeing it @ GRC.
GRC floor plan varies from unit to unit.  Some have massive balconies, but I believe it's a crap shoot on which unit you get.


----------



## jancurious (Dec 18, 2019)

Just got my Plan Your Vacation for Timber Lodge.  It said there is no self parking and all exchangers must pay $29/night valet parking fee.  Not sure if this is a new change or not but was glad they gave us a heads up.  I may look at Harrah's parking which Google says is $13/day for self-parking.


----------



## davidvel (Dec 18, 2019)

jancurious said:


> Just got my Plan Your Vacation for Timber Lodge.  It said there is no self parking and all exchangers must pay $29/night valet parking fee.  Not sure if this is a new change or not but was glad they gave us a heads up.  I may look at Harrah's parking which Google says is $13/day for self-parking.


Are you sure you are reading this right? It says "all exchangers must pay $29/night valet parking fee"?

If so, this is unprecedented.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Dec 18, 2019)

I've been to TL perhaps 4 or 5 times.  Once on a getaway and 4 times on exchanges.  I called in advance and asked about the parking fee.  I was told that exchangers and owners don't pay a parking fee.  I didn't pay a fee on the getaway but perhaps that is because I am a Marriott owner (elsewhere).  The people I know have to pay the parking fee are people renting by the night.  So I have never paid a parking fee.  My last stay was in June 2019 which is pretty recent.

So, I'd call in advance, especially if you are on an exchange.  And remind them when you check in whether you are a Marriott owner (anywhere) and/or are on an exchange.


----------



## aklausing (Dec 19, 2019)

I am using Destination Points for my reservation. I called GR before booking and was told I would not have to pay parking, but when I reserved through MVCI, I was told there is a parking fee. My reservation on Marriott.com shows a parking fee. I called GR again and was told since I'm using DP I do not have to pay parking.  

I also asked the people at GR both times I called to give me specifics on the room. The reservation on Marriott.com says two bedrooms on the loft and the pictures make it look like they are open to the first floor. The first time I spoke to GR directly I was told the floor plan I have has all three BR on same floor. The second time I spoke with them, I was told only one bedroom is on the second floor and it is not open to the first floor. Not sure I like the inconsistent answers I'm getting at GR, so will probably switch to Timber Lodge.


----------



## jancurious (Dec 19, 2019)

Well this is right from their Plan your Vacation email:
*Resort Parking — Valet Only *
Marriott Vacation Club Owners occupying an Ownership Reservation will receive Valet Parking complimentary for one vehicle. Any additional vehicles will be charged $29/night. Owners staying in 3-bedroom villa on an Ownership Reservation will receive complimentary valet for up to 2 vehicles. 

All Exchange Guests and Renters will be charged $29/night for Valet Parking. The resort does not offer any self-parking.

I do own six weeks at other Marriotts so I will call them ahead of time, but this is an interval exchange so it appears they plan on charging me $29/night.


----------



## 77JC (Dec 25, 2019)

I am a Timber Lodge owner but stayed on an II exchange the first week of December.  The valet parking for a two bedroom unit was free for the first vehicle and $29/day for each additional vehicle.  We parked one of our vehicles at Harrahs as well but the slot machines cost us more than the $29 a night.


----------



## b2bailey (Dec 25, 2019)

I'm a Timber Lodge owner and have parked a car at Harrah's no problem. However, our last visit there was a patrol person who advised they would tow cars. (Don't know how to obtain proof of gambling losses to stay.)


----------



## tahoe (Dec 31, 2019)

I believe Harrahs now charges for parking: 








						Harrah’s and Harveys Lake Tahoe establishing year-round paid parking
					

It started with paid parking during special events. Next came a crackdown on non-patron parking. Now starting July 30, visitors will have to pay to park at Harrah’s and




					www.tahoedailytribune.com


----------



## sjsharkie (Dec 31, 2019)

Yes, they have parking gates setup at Harrahs as of last year when I went so self park is no longer free.

1. Certain elite level gamblers get free parking by swiping your card. Not sure which level - I am diamond and do get free parking.
2. Sometimes a nice person checking out will leave their room key in the slot of the exit gate but ymmv of course.

Ryan

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## HudsHut (Aug 11, 2022)

I'm about to confirm a 1 br MGA. 
Does anyone know how much is the parking?


----------



## SteveinHNL (Aug 11, 2022)

jancurious said:


> Just got my Plan Your Vacation for Timber Lodge.  It said there is no self parking and all exchangers must pay $29/night valet parking fee.  Not sure if this is a new change or not but was glad they gave us a heads up.  I may look at Harrah's parking which Google says is $13/day for self-parking.



We just stayed at Timber Lodge last week and I can confirm that owners and people renting from owners are not charged for valet parking for 1 car.


----------



## 10spro (Aug 11, 2022)

We just got back from Timber Lodge on an Interval trade. While we were there, I looked at my account on the TV, and there was a line item for both internet and valet every day, but zero dollars. The day before checkout, we were emailed a preliminary bill, and the valet charge was on there for $29 per day. I did  not say anything at the time, since we were not leaving until the next day. Right after we checked out, we got another email, and it was zero dollar, no charge. I don't know if there is some manual adjustment that happens and glad they didn't forget to do it. We are Marriott owners, but not owners at Timber Lodge. I will say that I find the Timber Lodge rooms a bit more snug than other Marriott resorts. I may try Grand Residence next time.


----------



## MabelP (Aug 11, 2022)

You pay for parking at Grand Residence if you are not an owner! Expensive!


----------



## igopogo (Aug 12, 2022)

MabelP said:


> You pay for parking at Grand Residence if you are not an owner! Expensive!


Note that if you use destination points there are no fees for the first car at either resort. (Or two cars depending on the size of your villa).


----------



## HudsHut (Aug 12, 2022)

I saw it was posted on the front page of my II reservation. $32 / day parking at the Marriott's Grand Residence, Tahoe.

Is there a building I should request?


----------



## sjsharkie (Aug 12, 2022)

HudsHut said:


> I saw it was posted on the front page of my II reservation. $32 / day parking at the Marriott's Grand Residence, Tahoe.
> 
> Is there a building I should request?


If you don't mind the short walk across the border, Harrah's parking is $10/nt self park during fall (though it does say TBD for concert season).  As I mention above, less if you gamble/dine there.  For a 7 night stay, that can save $$$.






						Lake Tahoe - Parking
					






					caesarsrewards.custhelp.com


----------

